# Kworld DVD Maker (VS-USB2800D)

## tenspd137

Hi all,

I have a Kworld DVD maker that has been said to work with the em28xx driver.  I am currently running the 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 kernel with all the v4l2 drivers compiled in.  When I add or remove the actual device from a USB port, dmesg gives me:

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

and lsusb

...

Bus 001 Device 005: ID eb1a:2860 eMPIA Technology, Inc. 

...

it appears to recognize it, but I can't get the /dev/video* directory / file.  I have looked everywhere I can think of.  I am also using openRC - my configuration for that is:

modules_2_6_24="em28xx"

module_em28xx_args="card=8"

I belive card=8 is right - that is what it looked like in em28xx.h - but I could be worng.  I have seen card = 8,9,and 13 - I have tried them all with no luck.  If anyone has gotten one of these to work, could they please give me a hint?  Thanks!

----------

## sambartle

You might be having a problem because there are 2 versions of the device:

Mine shows:  "Bus 001 Device 006: ID eb1a:2800 eMPIA Technology, Inc. Terratec Cinergy 200" in lsusb and I have had this working with the inkernel em28xx driver in the past.. 

There was also a problem between the developers of the module and as a result I think the driver got removed and is now provided in userspace.. (I gave up on my device long ago - but still have it which is how i got the lsusb output above)

http://levien.zonnetjes.net/?q=dvdmaker has some information on the second revision of the device by the looks of it (I haven't tried any of it) which might help you out.. otherwise i'll try and see if I can get mine going again if I have some free time and hopefully that will provide some ideas for you.

----------

## tenspd137

Thanks for the help - I have been busy the last couple of days as well.  When I get a chance to get back to it, I will check the link you gave me and see what I can make of it.  I'll let you know - appreciate your reply!

----------

## tenspd137

Well, I tried running the commands on the link to view video - no luck - I only get a green screen.  I think part of the problem is that it thinks it only supports pal - I am pretty sure all my stuff is NTSC.

Output when I run mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:input=1:width=720:height=576:forceaudio:alsa:adevice=hw.1,0 -vf screenshot -vf pp=ci -zoom tv://

```

Selected device: Kworld USB2800

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs:

 Capabilites:  video capture  tuner  audio  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL-BG;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 1

 Current format: YUYV

v4l2: current audio mode is : MONO

tv.c: norm_from_string(pal): Bogus norm parameter, setting default.

v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument

```

I have also contacted the maintainer and asked about it on the list.  But I have to wait a little while since he informed me he is relocating.  If I knew anything about drivers, I would try to fix this myself - but I know nothing about writing kernel drivers.

----------

